# Lower Unit Damage - What would you do?



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd sand the rough edges for sure. Filler and paint if you want it to look pretty. At microskiff speeds, that right there won't hurt anything. 

I would at least have a prop shop put the wheel on a pitch block to true it up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> I'd sand the rough edges for sure. Filler and paint if you want it to look pretty. At microskiff speeds, that right there won't hurt anything.
> 
> I would at least have a prop shop put the wheel on a pitch block to true it up.


Evercoat makes some aluminum epoxy that would fix that right up. Sand, prep, zinc chromate primer then Phantom Black merc rattle can. Scratch that...looks like a Tohatsu. Deep purple Tohatsu rattle can!


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Purely cosmetic if engine still running well. Just clean it and spray paint it and forget about it.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Let it ride


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Verify that it didn’t tweak the prop shaft and then run it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd take it apart, dig the rock out just to be sure, no hole/cracks then weld it.
With the prop off and spark plugs removed and the lower unit made so it couldn't turn or move forward/back then I'd turn the prop shaft hasn't been bent or the shaft seal damaged. There should be a specification/tolerance for the prop shaft. Doesn't take much if out of spec to to become a problem down the road. If you don't have the tools I'd have it done.
Out on the water if things go south you can't just pull over to the curb.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

1) Fix as stated above. 
2) Put a Mack's River Runner on it.
3) Get your prop professionally fixed. A bent prop will cause damage.
4) Stop hitting rocks.


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

If you repair it. You’ll just do it again. Sand it with the river bottom


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As noted - do the cosmetic stuff if you feel the urge... Definitely have your prop gone over by a propeller shop and get it re-conditioned so it works properly -if none near you - it's still worth doing even if you have to ship it out (and yes, a spare prop, even a well used one, is very handy)... "Sand" props (aluminum) are pretty much sacrificial since they'll take damage and not transmit it to your drive train (at least not much...) but stainless steel props, being much harder, can transmit impact to your driveshaft and gears... I'd run it a few times then check your lower unit's oil... If it's clear and dark you're okay but if it looks like chocolate milk or coffee with cream.. you're getting water intrusion into your lower unit - and that means an entire overhaul by someone who knows what they're doing... Hope this helps.

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Check the prop shaft as well.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks like the Caney got ya lol. Paint it like Smack said if you want, otherwise if there is no leaking oil then it's purely cosmetic and nothing to worry about. . other than the bent prop.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> Looks like the Caney got ya lol. Paint it like Smack said if you want, otherwise if there is no leaking oil then it's purely cosmetic and nothing to worry about. . other than the bent prop.


Pretty good guess. Was below cordell hull for the first time in a spot I definitely wasn't expecting any rocks. No generation happening though, lesson learned...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Dang, I was off about 30 miles haha. i didn't know it every got shallow enough under Cordell Hull to get that shallow.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks guys, definitely gives me a little more comfort. I'm going to file/sand the rough parts and look into some filler just to make me more comfortable about water intrusion. Otherwise going to run it as is for a bit until I want to drop the dough for a new prop and make this one a spare. Cheers!


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> Dang, I was off about 30 miles haha. i didn't know it every got shallow enough under Cordell Hull to get that shallow.


I definitely didn't either. I mean right in the middle of the dam mouth as well. My theory is it must have been some collection spot in the middle of the generator flow and the lock release. Also if any generation had been happening too it wouldn't have happened. Oh well, shit happens. Just glad I wasn't going at much speed, and no damage to the hull thankfully.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Leave it as a warning to dissuade others from trying your spot. Complain regularly and loudly about how many props you go through. Point out the damage and comment how "you got off lucky *that* time"...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I really like that last post - will have to remember it the next time I'm running along and get surprised... Where I am it's either oyster bars or patches (without the slightest indicator that one's in front of you when you're running inshore out of Chokoloskee...) or downed trees without a single stick showing what's waiting for you... As a buddy said years ago...
"Who put that there?" That same guy once said "Well Bobby you could try that again - but I suspect you're going to need a new motor first"

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

At minimum have the prop professionally reconditioned. Running a prop out of balance (you bending it back in place) Will damage your shaft and then you have an expensive fix.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> I really like that last post - will have to remember it the next time I'm running along and get surprised... Where I am it's either oyster bars or patches (without the slightest indicator that one's in front of you when you're running inshore out of Chokoloskee...) or downed trees without a single stick showing what's waiting for you... As a buddy said years ago...
> "Who put that there?" That same guy once said "Well Bobby you could try that again - but I suspect you're going to need a new motor first"
> 
> "Aren't boats fun?"


Bob, in my area we deal with trees and storm debris (trash cans, roofs, docks,boats) but the pipes are a different kind of fun. My first trip to Venice, the guy showing me around told me, you are not really fishing Venice until you hit something 😳 The former cypress swamps are fun as well !
Mac


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've hit plenty, your not a shallow water guy if you haven't, but once I hit Dog Island Reef in the dark. Put hole in my stainless prop. When I got back I went to Propco my local prop guru, and he rebuilt it for $150. I haven't look back. Get your prop fixed!!!!!!!
Oh! change the oil in your lower unit and see if any chunks come out


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't know where your from but here there is 2 types of airboaters....Those who sunk em, and those who will.
Sounds applicable to rocks in your area...those who hit em....and those who...........


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)

Check your gear oil for water periodically. I've seen some lowers take some good licks and keep going.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Looks like a good day on the Aucilla River in Florida


----------

